# Ford Pinto Electric Conversion



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well at least that way it won't explode. 

Here's where to start:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668

This has lots of general info on how to calculate your needs, what parts you'll need, etc. What kind of range are you looking to get? That will be one of the biggest factors in establishing a cost and performance expectation.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Like this? That is a Pinto with attitude!


----------



## ElectricPinto (Oct 5, 2010)

rillip3 said:


> Well at least that way it won't explode.
> 
> Here's where to start:
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668
> ...


 
Haha yea thats what I was thinking, I will look at that link, and keep you guys updated on my project. 

Thanks


----------



## RupertWild (Nov 20, 2009)

EVfun's link is right on. Mike did an amazing job on that pinto, it's a screamer! He's really good about information sharing too. Good man there.


----------

